# 10 gallon tank and 3 female bettas?



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

I have this 10 gallon tank in my garage and it's about 10 inches long, 5 wide and about 9 inches tall.I know it's a bit small but do you think that i can fit 2 or 3 female bettas in there without them fighting??!! 

Please help!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

To keep females together you must have at least 4-7 girls and a densely planted tank with lots of hiding spots.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree. Take a look at the Sticky on sororities in the Betta Chat section. Betta females can be just as aggressive as males and one of the things that keeps the aggression down is high numbers.

In a 10 gallon I would put 5-8 females, provided there were plenty of hiding spaces. With any sorority its best to cycle the tank prior to putting the girls in since sororities tend to be overstocked.


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

I would love to get that many but my 10 gallon isnt the biggest. At first i was like "Umm are you sure this is the 10 gallon it looks like a 5 gallon!" So im not sure if 5-8 of them would like to be packed into a tiny thing. Remember my tank is only about 10 inches long, 5 wide and about 8 inches tall


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

That would be a 5g. I have one of those. I keep it divided in two for two males and they are happy as clams. 

Would NOT recommend it for a sorority.


----------



## sebamd (Aug 2, 2010)

Bettas are Betta said:


> I would love to get that many but my 10 gallon isnt the biggest. At first i was like "Umm are you sure this is the 10 gallon it looks like a 5 gallon!" So im not sure if 5-8 of them would like to be packed into a tiny thing. Remember my tank is only about 10 inches long, 5 wide and about 8 inches tall


*10X5X9 is 450 cubic inches with is barely 2 gallons. If it is 10X8X5 then is below 2 gals.*

*That tank is just for 1 betta. Sorry for the bad news!*


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I didn't even notice the dimensions. That tank isn't big enough to even be divided. You have to have at least a 10 gallon tank and you have to have at least 4 females with 6+ being so much better.


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

sorry my estimates are i little off the tank is really 12'' long 10'' tall and 8'' wide


----------



## Mizzle (Sep 2, 2009)

why estimate the size? measuring isn't that difficult & that way you will know for sure what you can keep.


----------



## sebamd (Aug 2, 2010)

Bettas are Betta said:


> sorry my estimates are i little off the tank is really 12'' long 10'' tall and 8'' wide


*Ok, that is 960 cubic inches = 4.15 Gal.*


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

sorry its on a shelf about 5 heads taller than me so it was kinda hard to measure


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Are you sure cause every time i tell my mom its always:
Me: mom, you know the tank in the garage?
mom: yes, what about it?
Me: soooooo its a 10 gallon... right..
mom: yeah, why?
me: Well it doesnt look like one it really looks like a 5 or as you said a 4.15 gallon
mom: HOW MANY TIMES DO YOU NEED TO TELL ME THIS!! IT'S A 10 GALLON!!!! *mumble mumble grrr...*


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Take pictures of it!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

A 10 gallon standard aquarium is 20 inches long by 12 inches high by 10 inches wide


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

I dont have a camera but i can get my friend to take a few pictures of it and send them to me to post and stuff so you might get the pics by saturday maybe.


----------

